# Limping on one foot after blood drawn



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Corona had a vet appointment 9 days ago for her annual checkup, and they drew blood from one toe. Starting a few days after that appointment, I noticed she was favoring her other foot a bit. Starting yesterday, she won't even try climbing up my shirt and is definitely not gripping anything with that foot well. 

I'm taking her back to the vet tomorrow, but has anyone else experienced anything like this? The vet stated sometimes this happens on the foot they draw blood from, but it usually only persists for a few days.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

More than likely she's a bit sore still from the blood being drawn. Poor Girl. Please Keep us updated on her condition


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know why the other foot could be hurt, unless she was putting most of her weight on it while favoring the foot they drew blood from. Hopefully it's just a strain and she will be fine!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Ooops...misunderstood which foot it was. What Roxy_Culver said. It's probably a strain from limping/favoring her one foot


----------



## gippi50 (Nov 10, 2016)

I think it isn't clear which foot isn't fine now

_rpo_ said Corona was favoring the other foot ( i think taking the hurted one upside )

_... definitely not gripping anything with that foot well ..._

which one ?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Given the information I assumed Corona was hurting from the blood-drawn foot and "favoring" her other, uninjured foot to stand on and use. As in putting most of her weight and pressure on her uninjured foot.

But I also know that a lot people use "favoring" for the injured limb. Like at work (shelter) if we have a dog that is favoring his right back foot, that's the one we need to be looking at for injuries.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Like at work (shelter) if we have a dog that is favoring his right back foot, that's the one we need to be looking at for injuries.


That's what I thought as well because that's how we use it at work too. I assumed it was because it was the foot not used in the blood draw that made the OP concerned. 

If it is the foot the blood draw was done on, that's pretty normal and should heal up soon. Once he stops favoring the "hurt" foot he should be fine.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Corona is all better! She must have just strained it somehow which is not surprising since she has full access to the house all day. Her attitude and activity were unchanged, so I did not end up taking her to the vet since she was so active still. She is with me all day since I work from home, so any change would be noticed quickly, so I was not too concerned. 

I guess she won't become the Thanksgiving Turkey yet!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad she's better


----------

